# High fsh difficulties



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I've been told by my Dr I have high Fsh. Can anyone tell me what difficulties one would have conceiving with high fsh? 

I seem to get pregnant easily but have problems getting pass 6 weeks.  I'm currently on my 6th miscarriage.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Mamaebi 

I'm so sorry for your losses  .  It sounds like you may need some medical support sustaining a pregnancy.  Has your GP referred you to a recurrent miscarriage clinic or specialist?  Under the NHS you're entitled to this after 3 first trimester losses.  The don't have magic wands but would be able to offer advice and some basic testing plus  monitoring for you.

Dory 
Xx


----------



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi dory 10,

Thanks for replying  . I'm currently living abroad so no access to NHS. I've already had a blood clotting test which shows I don't not have blood clotting disorder. I'm just going to keep trying.


----------

